# Annie- San Luis Obispo, CA



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*ADOPTED*

*Photos*







   
*ANNIE*

Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Female
Age: Senior
Size: Large
ID: D9474
*From: Woods Humane Society *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 


*All About ANNIE*


var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Woods Humane Society *

San Luis Obispo, CA

Phone: (805) 543-9316
Email: [email protected]


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

what a sweet ole girl,
somebody please help her


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Annie has been ADOPTED!!!*


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I live close by, I will check and make sure she has a home and have them put me on a back up list in case she comes back for any reason.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great news!!

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Glad to hear that Annie was adopted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news that Annie has found a home.


----------

